# Death Ride entry available



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Due some extremely sad circumstances, I won't be participating in the Death Ride this year. 

I have my entry confirmation in hand and it is paid for. Let me know if someone wants it. I think that it was $98 but I'll confirm when I get home.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm interested! You can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## dno (Jul 15, 2005)

sent you a PM


----------

